# aftermarket front lip?



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I I prefer this over the rear bumper cover shown, but I like the front piece. I to would be interested to see it on a fellow members car.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

im only interested on a front lip for the rs pakage. id love to have the look that you have shown me but i cant do that with the rs rear bumper cover unless i replace it completely .


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ru5ty did you still have the rubber lip from your build thread? Hows it working out?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry, but I didn't find any of the 4 of those attractive.

I could understand getting something like that for a base model or non-RS, but I got the RS package on mine because I liked the body kit it has on it. I don't really care to change it.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

I see these for 100.00 here local in so-cal. Im tempted to drive over and take a look. The ad mentions ..easy to affix..hehe... Of course, they're not painted, so Id have to find someone to do that... Would a standard body shop be the call on that?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree with Ryan they are not that apealing to me and you can tell it doesnt belong.

I like the rear diffusor that cronyjabrony posted though


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Cruzado said:


> I see these for 100.00 here local in so-cal. Im tempted to drive over and take a look. The ad mentions ..easy to affix..hehe... Of course, they're not painted, so Id have to find someone to do that... Would a standard body shop be the call on that?


Depends on if u just want them painted then yea but installed is a different subject, most standard bodyshops will not so look around for an aftermaket shop I got quoted today $150-$200 just to install side skirts, not going this route.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If I was forced to choose if go for the last one.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

the current " EZ lip " i have rite now works great! its just that id like something a bit thicker. 

i think im trying to achieve a dropped look without dropping the cruzen , i think i may end up having to lower her on eibach's


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i might go the eco lip route , oem parts are fun to work with


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/10603-rs-pakage-eco-front-lower-deflector-2.html


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Cruzado said:


> Of course, they're not painted, so Id have to find someone to do that... Would a standard body shop be the call on that?


I would recommend trying Plasti-dip. Ive never used it put I here great things about it.


----------

